#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: ZEISS-TRIMBLE ELTA S20

## vabisbi1954

Πωλειται ρομποτικο οργανο ZEISS -SPECTRA PRECISION-ELTA S20 πληρες.
τιμη 5000 euros

----------

